# Recent Brush Haul



## sunniechan (Jan 18, 2010)

First ever haul post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've only recently got into makeup seriously, before I was put some powder and lipgloss on (and maybe some mascara).  So I invested in some brushes after some research.  

I picked up couple of sets from adesign in their F&F Sale, I got the "skin care brush set," "travel set," and flat top foundation kabuki brush






Left to right: pointed concealer brush, medium concealer brush, foundation brush, flat top foundation brush, pointed foundation brush, powder brush, cheek brush, flat top foundation kabuki and pointed foundation kabuki.

I also got some Mac eyeshadow eye brushes






Left to right: 242, 231, 228, 226, 222, 219 and 217.  (I already have 266 and 239)

On my wishlist at the moment is mac 185 and 182. Hopefully I'll be able to get them sometime soon


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome haul! Those flat foundation brushes/kabukis look fabulous.


----------



## n_c (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow great haul!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2010)

very nice haul! those pointed brushes look pretty interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahh, I need me a 219 and 217


----------



## krijsten (Jan 18, 2010)

Great haul! makes me think I should buy some brushes now, haha


----------



## Purple (Jan 19, 2010)

awesome haul!


----------

